# How do you measure drawer slides?



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I generally get the longest drawer slides that fit within the available space. 

I have been pretty happy with drawer boxes made from "baltic birch" plywood. Alternatively, one could use simple, half-inch stock. My experience suggests that having a planer really helps...I don't see half-inch thick boards readily available at the home improvement stores. 

Can't offer any solutions to matching your drawer face without seeing existing drawers.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

What do you mean longest?I have roughly 18" front to back in side, should I get 18" slides?

I have the drawer face already. They just tacked it on the top level in order to accommodate a his and hers sink.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Measure from the face frame (front of the cabinet) to the back board of the cabinet.

You will want a drawer guide that that screws into the side of the opening in the face frame---and has a plastic bracket that screws into the back of the cabinet.

Other types require wood blocking along their length---a little to difficult and not needed for such a small drawer.

The outside dimension of the drawer box is usually 1" less than the opening in the face frame---

Depth is typically 2" shorter than the depth from face frame to back of cabinet.

Any wood that you like will work--and any thickness--It's just a box---


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Measure from the face frame (front of the cabinet) to the back board of the cabinet.
> 
> You will want a drawer guide that that screws into the side of the opening in the face frame---and has a plastic bracket that screws into the back of the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Correct.

You might want to visit the Rockler site....they sell slides and have some good info.

Like oh'mike said...the critical measurement is the distance between the face frame and back of the cabinet. You can put a 2" deep drawer on that slide if you wanted to....

Also....look at the type of slide....you have hidden, full extension and 3/4 extension...I pesonally like the hidden slides....I hate seeing that 1/2" space betten the drawer and the face frame.

You can actually buy the drawers from several sites on the web. I no longer make drawers unless I'm really bored....especially when it takes me a couple of hours/drawer...and I can buy them for about $40 each.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Correct.
> 
> You might want to visit the Rockler site....they sell slides and have some good info.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help guys. Maybe this is obvious and I'm just being dense, but what length of slide do I need for an 18" face to back measurement? Or is the slide measurement based on how far the slide "slides".

Ill check out rockler later. I'm posting from my phone so ill wait til I have a full sized moniter.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> Maybe this is obvious and I'm just being dense, but what length of slide do I need for an 18" face to back measurement?


No. It is not obvious. Like ddawg16 says, there are lots of types of drawer slides. Measurements may vary depending on slide type, drawer contruction, and mounting method. The suggestion from oh'mike regarding the type that mount to the back of your cabinet box may be the simplest.

I suggest picking the drawer slide type you want, looking at the mounting instructions (usually available online if necessary), envisioning how it would match up to your drawers and cabinets, and picking the longest that fit within your restrictions. 

Most likely, the critical dimension is inside of face frame to back of cabinet. But...I would take my ruler to the nearest store and checking critical dimensions, mostly overall length. If you are shopping online, best to confirm those critical dimensions somehow.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

oberkc said:


> No. It is not obvious. Like ddawg16 says, there are lots of types of drawer slides. Measurements may vary depending on slide type, drawer contruction, and mounting method. The suggestion from oh'mike regarding the type that mount to the back of your cabinet box may be the simplest.
> 
> I suggest picking the drawer slide type you want, looking at the mounting instructions (usually available online if necessary), envisioning how it would match up to your drawers and cabinets, and picking the longest that fit within your restrictions.
> 
> Most likely, the critical dimension is inside of face frame to back of cabinet. But...I would take my ruler to the nearest store and checking critical dimensions, mostly overall length. If you are shopping online, best to confirm those critical dimensions somehow.


The other drawers slides track(?) mount the the rear of the cabinet via plastic mounting bracket and in the front the mount to the side of the cut out. The slide itself mounts to the drawer on the side and underneath in kind of an "L" shape. 

I think its relatively standard but I never really paid that close of attention to drawer slides. 

The ones in the other drawers measure roughly 17" from the face to where they connect to the bracket in the back. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Perhaps it best, then, to find ones like you already have, and buy them roughly 17" long.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a link to the Rockler site that shows several types of slides...

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=drawer+slide

And if it was me....I would be using this one.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21477

It shows one as being 18"...but does not show the range....in most cases, an 18" slide will have an adjustment range of +/- 1".


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there a mfgr name on the cabinet? Either call them, or just remove one of the existing drawers and take it to the hardware store. Make your new drawers just like the old ones and you should be golden.


----------

